# "Net Positive"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Duck Report*

Temperatures here in Seadrift reached the 21 degree mark for hours early on Saturday morning and we knew there were going to be lots of challenges for the day. Sure enough, Capt. James Cunningham shoots me a text at 7:30 am telling me he had just parked the airboat and that all our shallow back marsh potholes were frozen. That put all of our hunters in adhoc locations on open water and that proved to be the right move with solid straps of ducks returning from the hunt.

Winds backed down Sunday but temperatures again dipped down into the 20's icing up boats and making for logistical challenges. There was still ice in many locations but enough open water to hit our blinds. With winds laying down, the birds didn't move as much but guests still managed some nice straps of mixed puddlers including Teal, Gadwall, and Pintail. Afternoons shoots were easier to navigate during the harsh cold with solid limits of Divers filling out bags.

*February "Net Positive" Fishing Special*

Book your February trip dates by January 31st and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included. Excludes airboat trips.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics from recent days.


----------

